# Ork Barricade



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to share my first of 6 GW Ork Barricades I started painting.


































I tried some new things (well, new for me anyway) like the rust on the wheels for which I used the GW stippling brush, very diluted paint to try an create the impression the ground/dirt soiled the lower barricade parts and the freehand on the bomb.
I'd like to point out I took the picture in full sunlight (no flash) and as a result the whole thing looks quite clean. Guess the sun really brought out the silvery parts in the Boltgun metal paint :grin:

C&C welcome


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I especially like the depleted uranium shell and the blue oxidisation going on there too.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ork Barricade #2 done*

Hello,

Well, it took almost 4 months, but the second one is finished. I wanted the same look and feel as the first barricade, a combination of old metal parts and freshly looted war debris. I used a slightly different approach for the darker metal. I used a heavy drybrush of Tin Bitz and Boltgun, followed by a Devlan Mud and Badab Black wash. The rust parts are painted Boltgun metal, washed DM and BB and with three stages of stippling: Scorched Brown, Macharius Solar Orange and Blazing Orange.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

looks great, very ork-ish.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice barricades. I like the scratches on the bigger plates.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice stuff. I have a set of these awaiting paint so its good to see some painted.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Impressive, i have a hard time lavishing detail on terrain pieces. These are very nicely done.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good looking terrain pieces. Some really good weathering on these. The second set of pictures look more carttony in colour. Is this just a lighting affect. Also what colour did you use on the central metal plate?


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone !



humakt said:


> The second set of pictures look more carttony in colour. Is this just a lighting affect. Also what colour did you use on the central metal plate?


I guess the carttony is indeed from the lighting. First set was taken with only daylight. Second set I used a LED light which gives a really white light. Might be the colour choice though ...:grin:

The colours on the front side central plate (Skull-like) are Chaos Black basecoat, Fenris Grey , Shadow Grey. Edges and bulletholes Boltgun metal, followed by a line highlight of Space Wolves Grey. Light Badab Black wash on the edges. Scratches are pure Boltgun Metal.
Skull teeth: Chaos Black, Orkhide Shade, Dark Angel Green, Goblin Green edge highlight.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ork Barricade #3. Vehicle on it's side.*

Hello,

Finished Barricade #3, the vehicle lying on its side. I figured this used to be some Imperial Guard transport vehicle, long abandoned and therefore really rusted. To complete the Barricade the Orks added some scrap metal plates. As IG probably uses different metal alloys when compared to Orks I left out the blue corrosion I used on the other two barricades.
I had a hard time with the tyres. If the vehicle was abandoned long ago the tyres probably wouldn't be nice and black. I tried to fix this drybrushing Codex Grey on, wash Badab Black and finally a very light white drybrush. This to make the tyres appear dried/worn.

And finally. I could not resist painting the Ork glyphs plate like a Dutch license plate (yellow background with black lettering). As a result I have three "bright" colours on an otherwise rusty looking barricade, but it's Orks, so they probably don't mind.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It is the old Ork trukk. 
Looking good


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

if you are looking to make old tires, here's some things I've seen on real ones. when the rubber dries out, it cracks, usually following the curvature of the tire. also, dried tire rubber takes on a chalky color and texture. The color you chose is near-perfect man! if you're feeling really ambitious, take a hobby knife and score the sidewall section and deep into the tread grooves. 

EDIT: forgot to add +rep


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb colour selection on the latest piece. I like how well weathered this is. +rep I think for this.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ork Barricade #4. The Baneblade tracks*

Hi,

And here is #4. The rust on the Baneblade tracks has more "orange" when compared to the truck. I bought some Blazing Orange .
I continued my theme of the barricades being made up of old and "newer" parts. I'm quite happy how the Imperial Eagle came out. The Orks apparently did not like it that much, as they painted something over it.
I messed up the basecoat (too much paint, spray cans really are not my thing). As a result I had to paint the bolter in a way to redefine the grip beneath the casing and also the ammo mag.

Anyway, hope you like it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

They're looking great mate, I've got a set of these undercoated last year but still haven't attempted them


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ork barricade #5.*

Hi,

Finished barricade #5 last week. Colour choice: I kept in theme with the other four. Currently working on the last one, the one with the big Ork skull. I'll try to finish this one a little quicker (took me 5 months to finish #5).


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Ork Barricade #6*

Yes, #6 is done. Should be no surprise I kept in theme for the last one too.

























And a group shot of all six.

















I enjoyed painting the barricades. Less monotonous than painting a squad of space marines or a mob of Ork boyz :grin:. Now, back to assembly line painting ...


----------

